
GitHub: Deprecating the Network Graph - judge2020
https://github.blog/changelog/2019-05-01-deprecating-the-network-graph/
======
synparb
I'm actively looking for alternatives since I found this to be a super useful
feature in terms of seeing the state of a repository and the relationship
between active branches. I've seen [https://gitup.co/](https://gitup.co/), but
it doesn't have a view that is organized by commit date.

------
synparb
It looks like Github, after some push back across various forums, reverted the
change and the network graph is back.

------
rokyed
at least please release the sourcecode behind it, so we can still use it!! but
still why!! is the only thing i use to find out what branch is where

------
ivotkv
Why would you deprecate your only useful feature??

